

Re-Ask HN: Any good books/lectures for database systems implementation? - zerr

So I&#x27;m interested in database systems implementation, nut just using an existing DB.<p>Topics such as DB kernel engineering, ACID implementation, Query optimization and processing, Logic databases implementation, distributed databases, sharding impl, etc...<p>Any good starting point for self-teaching?
======
kadder
These are pretty good courses, with nice links to good papers/assignments.

[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-830-database-systems-fall-2010/index.htm)

[http://db.cs.berkeley.edu/cs286sp07/](http://db.cs.berkeley.edu/cs286sp07/)

[http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs245/notes.htm](http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs245/notes.htm)

[http://redbook.cs.berkeley.edu/redbook3/index.html](http://redbook.cs.berkeley.edu/redbook3/index.html)

~~~
hugovie
Brilliant! Thanks so much! In this list, I realized that Stanford's course is
the best of all!

------
tjr
You might look at books by Michael Stonebraker, such as:

www.amazon.com/Readings-Database-Systems-Joseph-Hellerstein/dp/0262693143/
www.amazon.com/The-Ingres-Papers-Relational-Addison-Wesley/dp/0201071851/

To be fair, I've not read these books; I attended a lecture of his at MIT, and
he seemed to really know his stuff. If I wanted to study DB implementation,
I'd start with his writings.

